# Nhandu vulpinus = Nhandu tripepii



## GoTerps (Oct 6, 2009)

FYI for you _Nhandu vulpinus_ keepers.  Time to change the tank labels.

Nagahama, R.H., Fukushima, C.S. & Rogerio Bertani. 2009.  _Nhandu tripepii_ is a senior synonym of _Nhandu vulpinus_ (Araneae: Theraphosidae). ZOOLOGIA. 26(3): 578-580.

*Abstract:*
The holotype of _Eurypelma tripepii_ Dresco, 1984 from the state of Para, Brazil, is revised and illustrated. It's palpal bulb and tibial apophysis are similar in shape to species of _Nhandu_ Lucas, 1983. Therefore, the species is transferred to the genus _Nhandu_, establishing the new combination _Nhandu tripepii_ (Dresco, 1984) comb. nov., which is considered a senior synonym of _Nhandu vulpinus_ (Schmidt, 1998) syn. nov. The protuberances present on the holotype's chelicerae are here considered a morphological anomaly.

Eric


----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 6, 2009)

I hate when this happens.

Thanks for the heads up again man. You always have the updates on new names! Thanks again.


----------



## AR-Tarantula (Oct 6, 2009)

From a really cool name (vulpinus) to.....

You can download a PDF of the article here:

http://submission.scielo.br/index.php/zool/article/view/7990/1672


----------



## barabootom (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the headsup.  Now I have another name to learn, and somehow erase the old one.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Oct 6, 2009)

I always thought 'vulpinus' sounded somewhat phallic anyways, so I think it's a good change in wording.


----------



## WARPIG (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm going to start labeling my T's in chalk.:} 
Thanks for the info-

PIG-


----------



## Loudog760 (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## JC (Oct 6, 2009)

WARPIG said:


> I'm going to start labeling my T's in chalk.:}


LMAO!

Hmm, Nhandu vulpinus was a cool name, but I can get used to Nhandu tripepii.


----------



## Exo (Oct 6, 2009)

I guess it's another mad scramble for the scientists to name a T after themselves.


----------



## GoTerps (Oct 6, 2009)

Exo said:


> I guess it's another mad scramble for the scientists to name a T after themselves.


Huh? :?   The name is 25 years old.  And no respectful researcher would name a species after themselves.


----------



## Roski (Oct 6, 2009)

WARPIG said:


> I'm going to start labeling my T's in chalk.:}


This gave me a little chuckle 

The new name isn't that bad... sounds like the T was named after triple pepperoni pizza . Then again, vulpinus always made me think of vulcans, which are _baaaadass_ :} 

Thanks for the info. Makes me wonder how many other inverts lost their names today since they're being reclassified by the minute


----------



## Exo (Oct 6, 2009)

GoTerps said:


> Huh? :?   The name is 25 years old.  And no respectful researcher would name a species after themselves.


Well, they can still say they are the one that named it.


----------



## killy (Oct 6, 2009)

S. Blondi said:


> I always thought 'vulpinus' sounded somewhat phallic anyways, so I think it's a good change in wording.


 Well when you think about it (which is what I always seem to be doing)  we're merely going from "...pinus" to "...pepi.." so the phallic reference is safe!    Actually, "vulpinus" is sort of a composite of both genders, dontcha think?  (Sorry guys, this is my revenge for the eggheads changing "aureostratia" to "pulchripes" ... I can't get over it :wall: )


----------



## Moltar (Oct 7, 2009)

Sheesh, my labeler is running out of tape here...


----------



## Drachenjager (Oct 7, 2009)

can you say "dry erase marker"


----------



## un33dit (Oct 8, 2009)

S. Blondi said:


> I always thought 'vulpinus' sounded somewhat phallic anyways, so I think it's a good change in wording.


Well is the new name pronounced tri pee pee 

It might still sound phallic then!!!

-Gary


----------



## JC (Oct 9, 2009)

un33dit said:


> Well is the new name pronounced tri pee pee
> 
> -Gary


Maybe tri-pep-pie


----------



## jbm150 (Oct 10, 2009)

GoTerps said:


> FYI for you _Nhandu vulpinus_ keepers.  Time to change the tank labels.
> 
> Nagahama, R.H., Fukushima, C.S. & Rogerio Bertani. 2009.  _Nhandu tripepii_ is a senior synonym of _Nhandu vulpinus_ (Araneae: Theraphosidae). ZOOLOGIA. 26(3): 578-580.
> 
> ...


Tripepii???  Are you kidding me?  What kind of name is that?  These scientists need to start running these names by us before they make the decision to name change.  Vulpinus is so much better as the Ts are crafty like a fox.  C'mon scientists, lets use a little common sense


----------



## GoTerps (Oct 10, 2009)

jbm150 said:


> What kind of name is that?  These scientists need to start running these names by us before they make the decision to name change.  Vulpinus is so much better as the Ts are crafty like a fox.  C'mon scientists, lets use a little common sense


I'm willing to use some common sense and suggest that they are unconcerned with your opinion. 

While I don't have the original description (it's in French), I believe the spider was named for Dr. Sandro Tripepi, who later published a paper dealing with spermiogenesis in this spider.  Someone with the orignal paper may be able to comment, but I'd take a guess that he was responsible for finding/collecting the spider.

TRIPEPI,S. PERROTTA,E. & SAITA,A. 1991. Spermiogenesis in the spider _Hapalopus tripepii_ (Dresco) (Araneae, Mygalomorphae): an untra-structural analysis; Bull.Br.arachnol.Soc. 8(6): 171-176.

Eric


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 10, 2009)

Eric,

Do you know how this new name is pronounced?

--Joe


----------



## Roski (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm a tad curious also. I'll venture "tri-pep-ee-eye"


----------



## jbm150 (Oct 10, 2009)

Roski said:


> I'm a tad curious also. I'll venture "tri-pep-ee-eye"


I'd expect this.  I still think we should have been consulted on this.  I think Senor Tripepi should suck it up and concede to a cooler name :}


----------



## Roski (Oct 10, 2009)

jbm150 said:


> I'd expect this.  I still think we should have been consulted on this.  I think Senor Tripepi should suck it up and concede to a cooler name :}


Although not the pinnacle of "cool," I concede that the name could have been a lot worse. I initially read the title as "tripepsi" and almost fainted.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Oct 10, 2009)

I think it would have a syllaballic ring to it if were pronounced try-pep-eye. 

Nhandu try-pep-eye, woot!


----------



## un33dit (Oct 10, 2009)

Roski said:


> Although not the pinnacle of "cool," I concede that the name could have been a lot worse. I initially read the title as "tripepsi" and almost fainted.


I hear you...I'm more of a coke guy myself.


----------



## sjl197 (Dec 19, 2009)

Cmon, really... lets think about this... is there any point to judge a name on whether its 'cool' or not. A judgement like that is so personal (ie subjective), and totally unscientific. Still, in my opinion the only reason 'vulpinus' could MAYBE considered somehow 'better' is because it more or less translates as 'fox-like', describing the color/longhairs and hence the appearance. Its kinda important for others to know what the described species looks like huh?.  The name tripepii, while reminding some of us that the species was collected by Dr Tripepi, doesnt tell us anything i consider important, especially what the species looks like, etc. To me the name tripepii is therefore less informative. But, it is senior. It came first, so it stands. No arguments, no consultation. If you dont like it, then find a time machine and tell that to Dresco before 1985... oh, also ask him how exactly Dr Tripepi said their own name for us please?

Eric, you do know the validity of this synonymy depends on whether Schmidt 1998 actually matched his holotype female and subsequent male correctly.... oh my. I'm disappointed by the failure to examine the german holotypes also. But, this synonymy is published and valid, and i think a very good chance of being right.. so yes - everyone please change your labels! 

Wow... consultation of possible species names by committee..., that thought scares me, how long is that going to delay taxonomy papers even further? Maybe we should have raffles and competitions, or even just name them after the rock star or politician that pays enough money for the honor...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_animals_named_after_celebrities

Enjoy, though i do think some people here indeed deserve the honor, and Aptostichus angelinajolieae is rather descriptive so quite suitable....to me that spider looks just like her.
s


----------



## jbm150 (Dec 19, 2009)

sjl197 said:


> Cmon, really... lets think about this... is there any point to judge a name on whether its 'cool' or not. A judgement like that is so personal (ie subjective), and totally unscientific. Still, in my opinion the only reason 'vulpinus' could MAYBE considered somehow 'better' is because it more or less translates as 'fox-like', describing the color/longhairs and hence the appearance. Its kinda important for others to know what the described species looks like huh?.  The name tripepii, while reminding some of us that the species was collected by Dr Tripepi, doesnt tell us anything i consider important, especially what the species looks like, etc. To me the name tripepii is therefore less informative. But, it is senior. It came first, so it stands. No arguments, no consultation. If you dont like it, then find a time machine and tell that to Dresco before 1985... oh, also ask him how exactly Dr Tripepi said their own name for us please?
> s


LOL this came back from nowhere!  I was just playing about the name change, I couldn't care less either way.  Just having a little fun


----------



## davegrimm1 (Jan 25, 2013)

You are overthinking this, tripepii is what comes from your vulpinus................

I am with you on the last post, your hobby should be fun!


----------

